# iPhone5 or 1Dx



## tiger82 (May 10, 2013)

I've been saving my $ for a 1Dx and my phone is dying. I'm getting a new iPhone5 which will set my 1Dx fund back a little but that little gadget allows me to take decent images when I am not carrying my 1D3 or 5D2. I can carry the iPhone5 everywhere, anywhere, and anyytime. Now, what can I use to mate my L glass to my new iPhone5?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2013)

here you go

all your dreams come true

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/iphone-slr-mount/


----------



## tiger82 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 10, 2013)

What's the point of the title of your thread?


----------



## tiger82 (May 10, 2013)

I have to wait a little longer to get a 1Dx. New toy and distractions.....need more explanation?


----------



## beckstoy (May 10, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> here you go
> 
> all your dreams come true
> 
> http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/iphone-slr-mount/



Boner on deck!!
=)


----------



## kennephoto (May 10, 2013)

I have the iPhone 5 and its terrible. Hard to get proper focus can't control aperture or shutter speed. Tiny screen compared to competitors. Get the 1dx! Or get a cheaper phone and 1dx. If apple doesn't start doing things better I'm gonna switch. My ipad mini doesn't have a flash! How do you forget that!


----------



## verysimplejason (May 10, 2013)

Sell one one between your 5D2 or 1D3 and buy your Iphone 5 + 1DX. Problem solved.


----------



## tiger82 (May 10, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Sell one one between your 5D2 or 1D3 and buy your Iphone 5 + 1DX. Problem solved.



So you will give me the $5000 price difference between the 1Dx and the used 5D2 and 1D3? If not, PROBLEM NOT SOLVED. If I sell both, I'm still $3500 short. Your Republican math is an epic fail.


----------



## noisejammer (May 10, 2013)

If you're getting an iPhone 5, I really recommend this little ebook... 
http://craftandvision.com/books/eyephone/.

$5 and lots of great ideas. For the Apple-free-community, most of the ideas carry over to other cell phones.


----------



## tiger82 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## AlanF (May 10, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> I have the iPhone 5 and its terrible. Hard to get proper focus can't control aperture or shutter speed. Tiny screen compared to competitors. Get the 1dx! Or get a cheaper phone and 1dx. If apple doesn't start doing things better I'm gonna switch. My ipad mini doesn't have a flash! How do you forget that!



The reception on the 1dx is terrible. Can't get a signal anywhere. Could find only 1app. The screen isn't retina and isn't gorilla glass. No WiFi either.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 10, 2013)

Neither. Gear doesn't matter. Just take mental images and store them in some metaphysical cloud. To view the images later, you must travel to the golden barley fields of southern Switzerland and meditate. Make sure you go during the golden hours for maximum DR.


----------



## The_Arsonist (May 10, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Sell one one between your 5D2 or 1D3 and buy your Iphone 5 + 1DX. Problem solved.
> ...



I believe he meant that if the $300-$800 price of an iPhone 5 is the only thing holding you back from the 1dx, then either of those cameras would more than cover the price of the iPhone. As in, "I had $6.5k for a 1DX, but I had to buy an iPhone and now only have $6k and can't get the 1DX for a while"


----------



## florianbieler.de (May 10, 2013)

I don't get the point of this thread.


----------



## eml58 (May 10, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> I don't get the point of this thread.



I dont think there was one, the Op was bored & decided to see how much of response he could get from posing a ludicrous scenario, a little like the chap a few days ago that wanted advice on wether or not he should buy a 1Dx now, or wait for the 1Dx2sx31etc, in Blue with pink splotches.


----------



## Apop (May 10, 2013)

@op ( Tiger)

www.apophoto.com

There is an article there that will address you concerns!, it helped me big time to decide whether to buy the 1dx or not


----------



## Quasimodo (May 10, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Neither. Gear doesn't matter. Just take mental images and store them in some metaphysical cloud. To view the images later, you must travel to the golden barley fields of southern Switzerland and meditate. Make sure you go during the golden hours for maximum DR.



LOL


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 10, 2013)

AlanF said:


> The reception on the 1dx is terrible. Can't get a signal anywhere. Could find only 1app. The screen isn't retina and isn't gorilla glass. No WiFi either.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sandymandy (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Click (May 11, 2013)

AlanF said:


> The reception on the 1dx is terrible. Can't get a signal anywhere. Could find only 1app. The screen isn't retina and isn't gorilla glass. No WiFi either.



Ha ha ha Very funny ;D


----------



## pdirestajr (May 11, 2013)

The 1DX has that "same old 18mp sensor" Canon has been "recycling" for decades, I'd wait for the 1Dx mkII, it's goin to rule the world!


----------



## sandymandy (May 11, 2013)

Only if the remove AA filter and get such an awesome DR like the nikon d800e


----------

